# Ndlovumzi culling



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Please let me know soonest as to when you guys will be open for hunting.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

im not going to teazers tonight!!!!! :wink:
instead, i will be sharpening'em G5s......im sooooo keen for this :darkbeer:
more info?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip, you see me crying that I am not at my second home country. 
This prizes are very fair for S.A. residents ( I wait even now for my permanent resident ) :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

My plek is darem klaar geboek. :banana: Dankie Phillip.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My plek is ook al klaar geboek
Ek sit links agter (Heidi laat niemand op haar skoot sit nie :wink: )

Groete
Stefan


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

mogodu said:


> My plek is ook al klaar geboek
> Ek sit links agter (Heidi laat niemand op haar skoot sit nie :wink: )
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Is julle twee broers,jy en Bushkey?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Jissie man Phillip! 

Hoe kan jy nou so n thread begin nadat ek nou net n nuwe huis gekry het?

Alles behalwe die rooibokke is baie goedkoop.:wink:

Wens ek kon saam gaan. Stuur maar fotos.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

In myne gedagtes sit ek agter julle almal.:wink:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

At those prices, I'll take one of each please.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

jnwright said:


> Is julle twee broers,jy en Bushkey?


Nee, ons jaag net saam [email protected] aan:wink:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

:shade:


Bushkey said:


> Nee, ons jaag net saam [email protected] aan:wink:


So dan is julle erger as broers:wink:
Ek het net daai feeling gekry julle doen baie goed saam en julle skiet dieslfde boë,2 en 2 by mekaar gesit en was verkeerd.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nou wanneer kan ons begin skiet?
My nuwe Z28 wil sy eerste bloed trek

Groete
Stefan


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

im not going to teazers tonight!!!!! 
instead, i will be sharpening'em G5s......im sooooo keen for this 
more info?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

urabus said:


> im not going to teazers tonight!!!!! :wink:
> instead, i will be sharpening'em G5s......im sooooo keen for this :darkbeer:
> more info?


I thought teazers was your home.... Did you move Hardy?:mg:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am soooo sad to be not able to hunt with you together this year


----------

